# Apologetics - youtube



## Croghanite (Mar 25, 2011)

youtube channel name: rationalresponder

YouTube - rationalresponder's Channel


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 25, 2011)

That is why I usually end up telling a skeptic that I can't prove God but I can demonstrate that my worldview is a much more consistent foundation than his. This kid's unraveled like a cheap knit sweater.


----------



## Bern (Mar 25, 2011)

I looked at some of the other videos on the site, and unfortunately the Christian guy seems to come across quite rude. Keeps talking over the atheist guy. Its good to watch these things though, it can be hard in the heat of the moment.


----------

